# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Νότια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Κόμβοι Καλλιθέας - Τζιτζιφιές

## middle_EAST_WEST

Εδώ καλως ορίζουμε τους κόμβους της Καλλιθέας και σαν ομάδα βοηθάμε για την κοινή προσπάθεια και την εσωτερική μας οργάνωση.

Καλως ορίσαμε  :: 

*UPDATE 10/4/06*
===========

*Λίστα ενεργών κόμβων καλλιθέας*

1. middle_EAST_WEST (#58 :: 
2. Seaman (#7051)
3. sw1jra (#6421)
4. sokratisg (#4016)
5. BaBiZ (#1317)
6. Pcdoctor (#6309)
7. eos (#372 :: 
8. eagelidis2 (#3759)
9. csnostra (#5126)
10. hellug-lab (#4771)
11. staurop (#6105)
12. pantdimi (#4329)
13. priestjim (#4813)
14. Housemartins (#6141)
15. megis127 (#6346)
16. billybo (#6957)
17. Matrix (#6961)
18. antonis333 (#7003)
19. tvenz (#7225)
20. vgolden (#7270)
21. chron (#7429)
22. halek (#7626)
23. fireman (#7709)
24. sokratisg (alex1) (#7809)
25. sokratisg (alex2) (#7810)
26. feta (#7865)
27. Bill66 (#8335)
28. tsata (#837 :: 
29. divion_kal (#4642)

----------


## K_raflas

Καλησπερα...
Δεν ξερω αν εκανα καλα που postaro εδω το reply μου αλλα δεν βρηκα κατι αλλο σχετικο με Καλλιθεα.
Υπαρχει διαθεσιμη ταρατσα(9ου οροφου) με πολυ καλη οπτικη επαφη με Πειραια, Κορυδαλλο, Νικαια, Περιστερι, Αιγαλεω, Κηφισσο, Μοσχατο, Αθηνα κεντρο, παραλια, Αργυρουπολη και πολλες αλλες περιοχες.
Γενικοτερα ειναι αρκετα ψηλη η πολυκατοικια, η θεση της ειναι κοντα στο καινουργιο κτιριο της INTERAMERICAN στην Συγγρου.
Βεβαια δεν ξερω ποσο χρησιμος ή ποσο περιττος θα ήταν ενας τετοιος κομβος ,αλλα αν ειναι τοτε χαιρομαι που μπορω να συμβαλλω.
Το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν υπαρχουν οι απαραιτητες γνωσεις για να στηθει ενας τετοιος κομβος.
Ηδη υπαρχει καποιος εξοπλισμος και θα εξοπλιστω και με οτι αλλο χρειαστει, απλα χρειαζεται και καποιος γνωστης του αντικειμενου για να το κανει πραγματικοτητα  ::  . 
Επισης υπαρχει αφθονος ΝΕΣΚΑΦΕ,ΚΑΠΟΥΤΣΙΝΟ,ΦΡΕΝΤΟ, και μπισκοτακια (αχχααχααχαα) που θα συνοδεψουν τους τυχοντες ενδιαφερομενους  :: .

Ευχαριστω.

Χαιρετισμους.
Αλεξης

----------


## dti

Καλωσήλθες, πάντα μας συγκινούν οι ταράτσες σε εννιαόροφες πολυκατοικίες!  ::  
Πόσο μάλλον όταν αυτή βρίσκεται σε μία περιοχή όπου το awmn δεν έχει έντονη παρουσία. 

Θα σου πρότεινα να έλθεις σ' επαφή με τον Pater Familias που είναι σχετικά κοντά και πάντα πρόθυμος για scan σε νέες ταράτσες της ευρύτερης περιοχής.
Αν τυχόν απουσιάζει λόγω διακοπών, θα κανονίσουμε κάποιο απόγευμα μαζί.
Ακόμη κι αν δεν έχεις τις απαραίτητες γνώσεις για να ξεκινήσεις, αν έχεις όρεξη και διαθέσιμο χρόνο θα καταφέρεις αρκετά και με τη βοήθεια των παλαιοτέρων θα στηθεί κι ο δικός σου κόμβος.

----------


## K_raflas

λοιπον ι 1 βλεπει συγγρου και ι 2 παραλια στον Αβεροφ. νομιζω μετα οτι μπορειτε να κατατοπιστειτε.

----------


## K_raflas

συνεχεια

----------


## K_raflas

Την 8 την εβαλα καταλαθος δυο φορες...

----------


## K_raflas

που πηγαν οι φωτογραφιες μου??????

----------


## K_raflas

ακυρο... ειχε εμπλοκh ο explorer  ::

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## BaBiZ

Αν κατάλαβα καλά, πρέπει να είσαι κάπου κοντά στην Αμφιθέας, πίσω από το Ωνάσειο;
Η φώτο που δίχνει προς το κέντρο είναι η 8;

Μπάμπης

----------


## K_raflas

ναι οπως το λες εκει ειμαι,απλα λιγο πιο ψηλα στην ευθεια του Διογενης παλλας.
Η 8 βλεπει κεντρο,φαινεται και η ακροπολη.

----------


## Ifaistos

Υπάρχουν αρκετά παιδιά εκεί γύρω που ψάχνουν για κάποιο bb-link,και σίγουρα θα υπάρξη ενδιαφέρον

----------


## BaBiZ

Αν θέλεις και μπορείς, βγάλε μια φωτο λιγο αριστερά από τον γερανό που φαίνεται στην 8 με αρκετό ζουμ να δούμε αν φαίνονται τα πιατάκια μου  ::  

Από την άλλη Τετάρτη μπορώ να έρθω να σε βοηθήσω (scan κλπ) αν θέλεις...

Μπάμπης

----------


## koki

http://www.awmn.net/forum/download.php?id=6330
To δωματιάκι δίπλα στον μαλτέζο, μπορεί να "παρακαμφθεί";
Εάν ναι, θα ήθελα να δοκιμάσουμε ένα link.

Ελπίζω να μπορέσω στις επόμενες μέρες να σε βοηθήσω και σε scan. 

Εάν κατάλαβα καλά είσαι κοντά στην "κάτω" Interamerican (Συγγρού και Αμφιθέας); Έχω καλή οπτική εκεί.

----------


## K_raflas

Τελικα ευρεθει λαπτοπ και καταφεραμε να κανουμε νεο σκαν απο την ταρατσα του Seaman , το ενα ειναι με μια Ferimex 24dbi και το αλλο με ενα 80αρι πιατο με feeder απο τον moho.
Αν υπαρχει καποιος που εχει ορεξη για κυριακατικο καφε, ας με ενημερωση.....ο εξοπλισμος ειναι εδω και καθεται..


Ευχαριστω

Αλεξης

πς :ευχαριστω για τον χρονο τους, οποιους κατσανε και με δασκαλαψανε μεχρι τωρα...

----------


## dti

Πολύ καλά τα αποτελέσματα! Μπορεί να συνδεθεί επιτέλους εύκολα η Ν. Σμύρνη με την Καλλιθέα και όχι μόνο.
MEW, Pater Familiaw, Ataraxos, koem, Philip II είναι μάλλον οι καλύτερες επιλογές.

----------


## JS

> Πολύ καλά τα αποτελέσματα! Μπορεί να συνδεθεί επιτέλους εύκολα η Ν. Σμύρνη με την Καλλιθέα και όχι μόνο.


Η αριστερή πλευρά της Ν.Σμύρνης εννοείς  :: 
Γιατί η δεξιά είναι ήδη  ::

----------


## K_raflas

Μετά την πολύτιμη βοήθεια του Mojiro επιτέλους το ταράτσο ρούτερ μας πηρε ζωή !!!!  ::   ::  

Λοιπόν αύριο μέρα Σάββατο θα στηθεί ο ιστός μας που της φιλοξενήσει τα δυο πιάτα μας!!!!!!
Όσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε για λινκ παιδία…



Ευχαριστώ 

Αλέξης – Θαλάσσης

----------


## divion

Μένω ενα στενο πισω την συγγκρου και εχω για θεαο απο πειραιά μεχρι ακρόπολη και νέα σμήρνη το στάδιο αλλα οχι πολύ καλλα το τελευταίο.
δεν εχω βγαλει φωτο ακομα. μολισ μπορεσω θα κανω ποστ. ακομα 1 ερωτηση βλεπω τον κομβο 676 τον 588 και το Seaman-Raflas to test sas. (ligo)
με μια grid 24. έχω αλλη μία καρτα αλλά δεν εχω αγορασει κεραία ακόμα και θα βάλω αλλη μία.PC - LINUX -> Debian.

----------


## Cha0s

Έλα σε επικοινωνία με τον K_raflas που ενδιαφέρεται άμεσα να γίνει κάτι στην περιοχή.

Σε δοκιμές που κάναμε δυστυχώς δεν καταφέραμε κάτι.

----------


## eaggelidis

Μάλλον πρέπει να δηλώσω και εγώ τον κόμβο μου στην ενότητα αυτή.

Λοιπόν, BB link με babiz, omni που ψάχνει 2ο link και βέβαια ένα παλαιό link με τον mew (έχει κρατηθεί για backup) στην omni του.

Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται ας επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου.

----------


## divion

Pws ginetai na syndethw sto AP awmn-676?
Apo scan genikotero
AWMN_746_GRGS Signal - LOW
awmn-588 Signal - MEDIUM
Raflas-Seaman..4962 Signal - LOW
awmn-676 Signal - V.HIGH
awmn-676-private Signal - LOW

Εχω grid οποτε με αλλη κεραία θα ήταν καλυτερα.

----------


## divion

Χάρτης παριοχής με Nodes gia K_Raflas - DeepBlue και οποιον ενδιαφερεται
καλο ειναι να του ρηξετε μια μικρή ματιά

----------


## divion

added BaBiZ & a few more

----------


## divion

:: Latest Scan Results ::

wlan0 Scan completed :
Cell 01 - Address: 00:40:96:53:5F:EF
ESSID:""
Mode:Master
Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)
Quality=32/100 Signal level=5/100 Noise level=0/100
Encryption key :: ff
Bit Rate:1 Mb/s
Cell 02 - Address: 00:0F:3D:0B:51:80
ESSID:"AWMN_736_GRGS"
Mode:Master
Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)
Quality=33/100 Signal level=6/100 Noise level=0/100
Encryption key :: ff
Bit Rate:1 Mb/s
Cell 03 - Address: 00:14:03:00:11:0F
ESSID:"ARIS"
Mode:Master
Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)
Quality=33/100 Signal level=6/100 Noise level=0/100
Encryption key :: n
Bit Rate:11 Mb/s
Cell 04 - Address: 00:40:96:38:31:C1
ESSID:""
Mode:Master
Frequency:2.422 GHz (Channel 3)
Quality=33/100 Signal level=6/100 Noise level=0/100
Encryption key :: ff
Bit Rate:11 Mb/s
Cell 05 - Address: 00:09:5B:91:AF:05
ESSID:"awmn-676"
Mode:Master
Frequency:2.427 GHz (Channel 4)
Quality=39/100 Signal level=15/100 Noise level=0/100
Encryption key :: ff
Bit Rate:11 Mb/s
Cell 06 - Address: 00:40:96:48:FC:C2
ESSID:"Awmn_633"
Mode:Master
Frequency:2.432 GHz (Channel 5)
Quality=33/100 Signal level=6/100 Noise level=0/100
Encryption key :: ff
Bit Rate:11 Mb/s
Cell 07 - Address: 00:04:E2:A2:65:C0
ESSID:"SMC"
Mode:Master
Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)
Quality=34/100 Signal level=7/100 Noise level=0/100
Encryption key :: ff
Bit Rate:54 Mb/s
Cell 08 - Address: 00:40:96:5E:00:46
ESSID:""
Mode:Master
Frequency:2.442 GHz (Channel 7)
Quality=36/100 Signal level=10/100 Noise level=0/100
Encryption key :: ff
Bit Rate:11 Mb/s
Cell 09 - Address: 00:09:5B:2F:F1:F5
ESSID:"awmn676-private"
Mode:Master
Frequency:2.442 GHz (Channel 7)
Quality=32/100 Signal level=5/100 Noise level=0/100
Encryption key :: ff
Bit Rate:11 Mb/s
Cell 10 - Address: 00:0F:66:C8:94:0B
ESSID:"awmn-4002"
Mode:Master
Frequency:2.447 GHz (Channel  :: 
Quality=31/100 Signal level=4/100 Noise level=0/100
Encryption key :: ff
Bit Rate:11 Mb/s
Cell 11 - Address: 00:0F:66:C8:91:4D
ESSID:"TASOS Wireless"
Mode:Master
Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)
Quality=31/100 Signal level=3/100 Noise level=0/100
Encryption key :: n
Bit Rate:54 Mb/s
Cell 12 - Address: 00:12:17:7A :: 1:ED
ESSID:"flap2"
Mode:Master
Frequency:2.467 GHz (Channel 12)
Quality=31/100 Signal level=3/100 Noise level=0/100
Encryption key :: n
Bit Rate:11 Mb/s
Cell 13 - Address: 00:40:96:40:9F:44
ESSID:""
Mode:Master
Frequency:2.472 GHz (Channel 13)
Quality=38/100 Signal level=13/100 Noise level=0/100
Encryption key :: ff
Bit Rate:11 Mb/s
Cell 14 - Address: 00:09:5B:91:AC:E4
ESSID:"awmn676-dokimi"
Mode:Master
Frequency:2.472 GHz (Channel 13)
Quality=37/100 Signal level=12/100 Noise level=0/100
Encryption key :: ff
Bit Rate:11 Mb/s

----------


## divion

Τo Signal ειναι μεγαλύτερο αλλα δεν ξερω γιατι η κάρτα μου δειχνει πάντα 5-20? 
Μερικές φωτο από ταράτσα. Δεν είναι πολύ καλες γιατι είναι απο κινητό.

----------


## divion

οι φωτο

----------


## koki

wow  ::  

Φέτος το καλοκαίρι είχαμε καλή σοδιά στην Καλλιθέα βλέπω!

Εύγε νέε που έκανες τόση έρευνα :>

Περισσότερα δεν μπορώ να πω γιατί έχουμε 5 χιλιομετράκια :>


*EDIT*
676 = DJ_Blade εάν δεν κάνω λάθος. ή αλλιώς Johnny ή κάπως έτσι στο forum. 
Ρώτα για περισσότερα τον Pater Familia που είναι εκεί της περιοχής δραστήριος.

----------


## divion

Ξερει κανεις ποιος είναι ο κόμβοs 676

:EDIT:
found

----------


## divion

- Μια ερώτηση. Εχω την μία καρτα με internet και default gateway 10.0.0.138 connected στο ΑP με ip = 10.0.0.69.
Τι πρεπει να κάνω για να εχω και wireless και ιντερνετ? routing klp. Debian

----------


## Cha0s

Η ip που pingάρεις είναι η δικιά σου γιαυτό και έχεις τόσο μικρούς χρόνους απόκρισης.

Δεν υπάρχει ακόμα link (στο AWMN) με χρόνο απόκρισης της τάξης του nano second.

(Η μάλλον υπάρχουν αλλά από 300-400nano seconds και πάνω...)

----------


## arucard

Καταρχας,καλως σας βρηκα
εκανα πριν λιγο register στη nodedbb http://www.nodedb.com/europe/gr/athens/ ... odeid=5174
για καποιο λογο δε μου ανοιγει τη πανω εικονα με αποτελεσμα να μη μπορω να δω τι παιζει γυρω μου.εχω ανεβασει μια εικονα απο χαρτη με το σημειο που βρισκομαι,ειμαι σε πολυκατοικια,στο σκλαβενιτη ψηλα στη θησεως.εριξα μια ματια σημερα για κεραιες τριγυρω,ειδα ενα grid αρκετα κοντα,το οποιο κοιταζει προς το λοφο αλλα δε βλεπω κανενα access point...οποιος ειναι σχετικα κοντα και μπορει να με βοηθησει θα ειμαι υποχρεος..thanks  ::

----------


## dti

Καλωσήλθες, καλύτερα να κάνεις την καταχώρησή σου στο νέο πολυ-εργαλείο μας το wind. 
Θα δεις πού ακριβώς βρίσκεσαι σε σχέση με άλλους βασικούς κόμβους του δικτύου.

----------


## arucard

ευχαριστω guys...απ οτι βλεπω,δυσκολα τα πραγματα.................  ::

----------


## pantdimi

arucard εχεισ pm  ::

----------


## pantdimi

για ρίξτε μια ματιά σε αυτό το url : http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=15739 ελπίζω να ενδιαφέρει κάποιους!  ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Για να εξετάσουμε τον καλύτερο σχεδιασμό του bb της Καλλιθέας παρακαλούνται οι ενδιαφερόμενοι να προτίνουν μια σειρά από ολοκληρομένες λύσεις για τις συνδέσεις μεταξύ των κόμβων.

Μια αρχή είναι αυτή:

*ΒΒ links clients2clients:*

eos(#372 ::  <-> Christina (#751)
sokratisg(#4016) <-> priestjim (#4813) 
pantdimi (#4329) <-> priestjim (#4813)
pantdimi (#4329) <-> hellug-lab (#4771)
hellug-lab (#4771) <-> eos (#372 :: 

BB links clients2BB:
hellug-lab (#4771) <-> K_Raflas (#4692)
eos (#372 ::  <-> SPY :[ (#4140) (Υπάρχει σοβαρό ενδεχόμενο αυτό το λινκ να βγει απευθείας από εμένα για αυτή την περίοδο)
sokratisg(#4016) <-> jkond_3119 (#3119)
priestjim (#4813) <-> mew (#58 ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Για ότι νέο συμβαίνει στην Καλλιθέα: 

http://www.kallithea.awmn

----------


## papashark

Πολύ καλή ιδέα, ήθελα και εγώ να κάνω το ίδιο με το http://www.pireas.awmn  ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Επίσης υπάρχει και το http://ns.kallithe.awmn στο οποίο οι καλλιθεότες μοιραζόμαστε το zone του kallithea.awmn

----------


## acoul

Από που το βρήκες το blur6ex ?  ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

freshmeat.net

----------


## sokratisg

Η κατάσταση στην Καλλιθέα την παρούσα στιγμή.

*BBLink:*
mew #588 <---> sw1jra #6421
sw1jra #6421 <---> sokratisg #4016
sokratisg #4016 <---> seaman #5028

----------


## eaggelidis

Βάλτε και το eagelidis2 <-> babiz, eagelidis2 <-> sv1gfu

H

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

> Βάλτε και το eagelidis2 <-> babiz, eagelidis2 <-> sv1gfu
> 
> H


Μήπως να δούμε ένα λινκ mew<->eaggelidis να έχουμε όλη την Καλλιθέα σε πλήρη σύνδεση?

----------


## eaggelidis

in the future why not.

Θα το έχουμε στα υπόψην.

Αυτή τη στιγμή ψάχνουμε προς Δυτικά ένα ακόμη.

Αν δεν κάτσει θα το δούμε

Η

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Freshmeat!

Teamspeak Server για την Καλλιθέα:

teamspeak.kallithea.awmn
teamspeak://teamspeak.kallithea.awmn/Channel=Kallithea
Αντε να ξεκινάμε να μαζέβουμε υπηρεσίες!  ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Κυριακή σας ενημερώνω ότι κατεβαίνω Αθήνα. Λοιπόν έχουμε 6-7 λινκ να στήσουμε.  ::  (αν με ρωτήσε ποια είναι δεν ξέρω αλλά σίγουρα κάτι θα στήσουμε)

Έχουμε:
mew-eos-spy
mew-helug

Τι λέτε για συναντησούλα μπας και βγάλουμε τα υπόλοιπα?

----------


## SteveA4

χαιρετω . νεος στα μερη σας.απο ΚΑΛΛΙΘΕΑ (δαβακη-σκρα).

προσπαθω να παρω ενα νουμερο (6 φορες) αλλα το site εχει προβληματα.
θα δουμε.
καλες γιορτες ευχομαι.

----------


## eaggelidis

Καλώς ήρθες.

Στα μέρη σου υπάρχουν 2 .

Δες το wind

H

----------


## Johny

::  καποτε ειμασταν 2 στη καλλιθεα ολοι κ ολοι... και τωρα μονο η γιαγια μου δεν εχει συνδεθει ακομα στο awmn η γενικα χρηση του wifi..
Παναγια μ  ::  που ξετρυπωσατε ολοι εσεις ρε?

----------


## patrida

Kalispera trela agoria

Endiaferomai poli na mpo kai ego na sindetho se ena apo tous komvous sas, meno kai ego kallithea.
Tha mporouse kapoios na me voithisei me to ti exoplismo prepei na paro kai poso tha stixisei auto?

Eidi exo ena routeraki tis LINKSYS auto pou dinei i forthnet diladi, einai asirmato, alla de xero an mporei na dextei exoteriki keraia gia na sindetho sto diktio sas

Tha mporouse kapoios na me voithisei

----------


## panste

Απόσπασμα από τους κανόνες συμμετοχής στη δημόσια συζήτηση 



> β) Μη γράφετε με greeklish, προτιμήστε την ελληνική γραμματοσειρά! Η ανάγνωση μηνυμάτων γραμμένων με τέτοιο τρόπο, είναι πολύ δύσκολη και κουραστική για το μεγαλύτερο μέρος των χρηστών. Η χρήση greeklish θεωρείται αδικαιολόγητη στις μέρες μας, που έχουν εκλείψει προβλήματα ασυμβατότητας, και κατ' επέκταση προσβλητική. Να θεωρηθεί δεδομένη η επίπληξη χρήστη που συνεχίζει παρά την παρούσα διευκρίνιση, καθώς επίσης και η επεξεργασία ή ακόμα και διαγραφή του/ των εν λόγω μηνύματος/ των από τους Moderators (Συντονιστές).

----------


## anman

Καλημέρα 
Ενδιαφέρομαι για BB νότια........
Μέχρι τώρα η κατάσταση έχει ως εξής: 
Λειτουργούν άψογα τα παρακάτω links σε 802.11α 

α. anman<-->cyberangel 
β. anman<-->tireas 
γ. anman<-->badge 

και access point........ 

Αναζητείται ΒΒ για περιοχές Ανατολικά και νότια ( Ρέντης - Πετράλωνα - Ταύρος - Καλλιθέα - Νέα Σμύρνη κλπ) 
(Ο λόγος που αναφέρομαι σε αυτές τις περιοχές είναι γιατί από εκεί έχω άπλετη θέα) 
Ο εξοπλισμός είναι πάνω και περιμένει (CM9 - nvak feeder - 90cm sat dish)....... 
Οσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε ........ Ανδρέας

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Καλό θα ήταν να είχαμε ένα σκνάρισμα προς τις περιοχές που σε ενδιαφέρουν για να σου βρούμε τον κατάλληλο κόμβο για το BB

----------


## panoz

> Καλημέρα 
> Ενδιαφέρομαι για BB νότια........
> ...
> Αναζητείται ΒΒ για περιοχές Ανατολικά και νότια ( Ρέντης - Πετράλωνα - Ταύρος - Καλλιθέα - Νέα Σμύρνη κλπ) 
> ...
> Οσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε ........ Ανδρέας


Ανδρέα για δες στις φωτό που έχω βγάλει εδώ γιατί έχω την εντύπωση ότι πρέπει να σε βλέπω.. μέσα στην εβδομάδα θα ξανακάνω scan και θα επιδιώξω όσα περισσότερα bb's βολεύουν την περιοχή.. 
ελπίζω να βλεπόμαστε  ::   ::

----------


## anman

Θεωρητικά βλεπόμαστε αλλά είμαστε και 9.2 ΚΜ μακριά
Η αλήθεια είναι ότι με τη πανοραμική φωτό σου ψιλοχάθηκα.
Το wind βέβαια δίνει ελπίδες..
Οσον αφορά για σκανάρισμα, θα το επιχειρήσω μέσα στο Σαββατοκύριακο

----------


## halek

ρε παίδες...Έχω εξοπλισμό για δύο bb και περιμένουν... Το ένα από ότι είχα μιλήσει με το mew θα πάει εκεί... ο eaggelidis μου είπε να περιμένω... Θα μπορούσα να μπω στη μέση Χάρη που έλεγες να συνδεθείτε... και αν κάτσει και με τον ice το scan τέλος βδομάδας... περίφημα... για πείτε... για πείτε... Το Πάσχα θα το βγάλουμε ταράτσες  ::   ::   ::  

ps: και τρία bb να κάτσουν δε με πειράζει και πολύ  ::   ::   ::

----------


## anman

Μπορούμε να δοκιμάσουμε ένα ενδιάμεσο με τον halek, που μοιράζει ικανοποιητικά την απόσταση, αν συμφωνουν panoz και halek και υπάρχει οπτική επαφή μεταξύ σας.

Δηλαδή αντί για anman <--> panoz να γίνουν δύο λινκς anman<-->halek
και halek<-->panoz. 
Σε αναμονή των απόψεών σας......

----------


## panoz

Δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει οπτικη.. είναι ένας λόφος ενδιάμεσα ..  ::

----------


## halek

λοιπόν σε απάντηση στο topic του meeting της κυριακής θα απαντήσω στο φίλο mew ότι αν βλέπω τον babiz δεν έχω κανένα μα κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα να κάνουμε bb  ::   ::  . Εκκρεμεί και ο eagelidis που περιμένω απάντηση αλλά ότι κάτσει... βασικά άμεσα έχω εξοπλισμό για δύο bb αλλά δεν έχω πρόβλημα και για ένα ακόμα αλλά από τον άλλο μήνα για το ρευστό στέρεψε... είχα και την ιδεά να σπάσω και το δικό σου με τον megis127 αλλά βλέπουμε...

----------


## Pater_Familias

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να κάνει link ο EOS με τον paxosk?

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Ανανεώθηκε η πρώτη σελίδα με τους κόμβους της Καλλιθέας.

Από ότι βλέπω στο wind υπάρχουν κάποιοι που έχουν στήσει ένα τυπικό BB στην Καλλιθέα και οι οποίοι ΔΕΝ συνδέονται με το υπόλοιπο ΑΜΔΑ. 
Έχει κανείς γνώση τι παίζει με τους κόμβους αυτούς?

----------


## dti

Όντως περίεργη περίπτωση... Τα links, αν υφίστανται, είναι πολύ πρόσφατα (6/4)...

----------


## halek

ρε babiz... θα δούμε μήπως παίξει κανα bb??? ψάχνω να βρω κανέναν...
είχα πει και στον eagelidis, αλλά ακόμα δεν έχει if...

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Μην φάτε πολύ το Πάσχα έχουμε και ένα μάσα meeting.
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=20747

----------


## EOS

> Υπάρχει περίπτωση να κάνει link ο EOS με τον paxosk?


Καλησπέρα, αν ο paxosk είναι Ν.Σμυρνη, είναι λίγο δύσκολο, έχω μια πολυκατοικία που μου κόβει την θέα. Ποιό είναι το node id του?

Αν έρθετε μαλλον θα τα πούμε στο Massa meeting

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Pater_Familias
> 
> Υπάρχει περίπτωση να κάνει link ο EOS με τον paxosk?
> 
> 
> Καλησπέρα, αν ο paxosk είναι Ν.Σμυρνη, είναι λίγο δύσκολο, έχω μια πολυκατοικία που μου κόβει την θέα. Ποιό είναι το *node id* του?
> 
> Αν έρθετε μαλλον θα τα πούμε στο Massa meeting


3019 και είναι στο μέσο των προβολέων του Πανιωνίου.

----------


## anman

Καλημέρα

Εχω ένα Interface ελεύθερο και θα με ενδιέφερε ένα λινκ με νότια προάστεια. Οι προσπάθειες με panoz απέτυχαν λόγω οπτικής επαφής.
Υπάρχει κανείς ενδιαφερόμενος??

----------


## pantdimi

Καλησπερα!
Εγω ενδιαφερομαι για 2 λινκ τουλαχιστον!!δεχομαι προσφορες!!  ::   ::  

Δυστυχως για το μασα meetiing περιμενα μεχρι τελευταια στιγμη μηπως μπορεσω αλλα τελικα δεν τα καταφερα....Κριμα δεν πρεπει να τα χανουμε αυτα  ::   ::  

ΕΕ..Χαρη τωρα που το θυμήθηκα είχαμε πει για ενα σκαν ε?!  ::  Κοιτα να δεις τι θυμάμαι ο ατιμος  ::   ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

mantdimi



> ΕΕ..Χαρη τωρα που το θυμήθηκα είχαμε πει για ενα σκαν ε?! Rolling Eyes Κοιτα να δεις τι θυμάμαι ο ατιμος Laughing Laughing


At your Services ..  ::  

Μποροούμε να το κλείσουμε μέσα στις επόμενες ημέρες

----------


## panoz

> Εγω ενδιαφερομαι για 2 λινκ τουλαχιστον!!δεχομαι προσφορες!!


αν είχες έρθει στην μάσα θα είχαμε γλυτώσει κάμποση κουβέντα !!

για κοίτα το sshot! και μάντεψε ποιος άλλος ψάχνει λινκς  ::

----------


## halek

μην τρέχεις και πολύ... γιατί αν υπάρχει οπτική είπαμε να γίνει babiz και sw1jra... μάλλον το πολύ φαΐ φταίει και δε θυμάσαι  ::   ::   ::

----------


## panoz

ναι μεν αλλά αν αφήσουμε το προφανές... και έχεις ένα σωρό χώρο για if! 

άσε για το φαι, γιατί ούτως ή άλλως έχω μνήμη ελέφαντα  ::

----------


## pantdimi

panoz ύπαρχει ενα πρώτο θέμα οτι ο κομβος που θα γινει θα ειναι στο pantpant δηλαδη λιγο πιο μακρια!Ολα ειναι ανοικτά όμως!ολοι σε ετοιμοτητα!!  ::   ::

----------


## sokratisg

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=273172#273172

----------


## tristanos

Καλησπέρα παίδες
Είμαι καινούριος, και θέλω να μπω και εγώ στην ασύρματη παρέα σας,
Βρίσκομαι στις τζιτζιφιές ακριβώς δίπλα στο Τηλεάστυ
4 όροφη πολυκατοικία, βλέπω πολύ καλά προς Υμητό, Ακρόπολη, Ν Σμύρνη κτλ
Έκανα scan και βλέπω 3-4 παιδιά 
πιάνω καλύτερο σήμα από τον seaman με περίπου -65 db
Μήπως κάποιος μπορεί να με βοηθήσει, όσον αφορά τον εξοπλισμό που πρέπει να πάρω, τιμές, μαγαζιά κτλ, και γενικότερα ποια ακριβώς πρέπει να είναι τα επόμενα βήματά για να μπω στο ασύρματο
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## sokratisg

Αγαπητέ μελλοντικές ασυρματάνθρωπε, μπορείς αν θες να έρθεις και εσύ την Παρασκευή στο meeting Καλλιθέας και να συζητήσουμε από κοντά ότι επιθυμείς.  ::  

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=275752#275752

----------


## pantdimi

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=22035

σιγά σιγά δικαιούμαι να γραφτώ και εδώ  ::  

Ελπίζω να πάνε ολα καλά μονο!

----------


## EOS

Μάλλον οι περισσότεροι είναι διακοπές, αλλά αυτοί που γύρισαν ας ρίξουν μια ματιά. Κάναμε ένα ωραίο σκανάρισμα με τον Panoz... Και ιδού τα αποτελέσματα

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Ετοιμαστείτε...ε...ε...ερχεται!  ::  

http://www.kallithea.awmn

----------

